# Grilled Romaine Lettuce



## kitchenelf

Grilled Romaine Lettuce

Slice a head of romaine in half making sure stalk end stays intact - you don't want the lettuce to fall apart in leaves.

Take a large plate/platter and pour in a thin layer of olive oil and rub cut side of lettuce in it to coat.  Then salt and pepper all the halves on the cut side.

Place on grill and watch for a few grill marks - this should take maybe 3-5 minutes.  You want the lettuce to get a few grill marks but not burned.  Grilling brings out the best flavor in the lettuce.

You can make a basic olive oil/balsamic dressing with oregano, salt, and pepper.  Top lettuce with feta cheese, (or bleu if you prefer), roma tomatoes, sliced red onion, sliced cucumbers, drizzle with dressing and serve.

Once you have grilled the halves if you then want to cut them in half again to get 4 servings out of 1 head of romaine that is fine.  We like to pretty much have our own half each and eat this as a meal with a small piece of salmon or grouper, bread, and a glass of wine.


----------

